# Million Miles on a Honda Accord



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I am jealous. Although I do have another 800,000km to go, then maybe Chrysler will give me a new car too.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-500202_162-20126363/million-miles-and-counting-for-a-honda-accord/


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Did you actually read the article? "Owner Joe LoCicero told co-anchor Chris Wragge on "The Early Show" that he has to do a lot of maintenance to keep the 15-year-old car running -- so much that his wife sometimes gets jealous of his relationship to the vehicle."

Colour me unimpressed. A buddy of mine has 500k on a mid 90's GMC pick up. He'll boast all day about it. 

Then, if you push him, he'll tell you he's on his third engine, his third transmission and his third rear end.

And his second (full) interior, and his second drivers door, his second box and countless brakes and suspension pieces.
The fuel and brake lines aren't original, the hood isn't original, very little actually it. 

But I guess since the odometer is, that's all that matters.

I can make a car last forever, there just won't be anything original on it.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I've seen cars with 400k, 500k+ on them with the original engine. None of them were made in America


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Last year, I junked my 1991 Honda Accord with 300K clicks on it but the body started to rust through, it needed a new gas tank etc. I would think that you can't do very much better under normal maintenance and normal use.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

@CC,

A '91 was impressive! 

I have an 11-year old Mazda, soon to be 12 and hope to have it for another 3more years. 

We'll probably need a new car (wife's is 2003) in the spring. At least hers is worth something for the trade-in (a few thousand more).


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

crazyjackcsa said:


> Did you actually read the article? "Owner Joe LoCicero told co-anchor Chris Wragge on "The Early Show" that he has to do a lot of maintenance to keep the 15-year-old car running -- so much that his wife sometimes gets jealous of his relationship to the vehicle."
> 
> Colour me unimpressed. A buddy of mine has 500k on a mid 90's GMC pick up. He'll boast all day about it.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of that old yarn about Abe Lincoln's axe.

http://www.masonicworld.com/education/files/q4_08/ABE LINCOLN'S AXE.htm


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

Been my experience that modern engines are like the Energizer Bunny, they just go forever.

It is everything else that goes, death by 1000 cuts.

A half year ago I sold our 2002 Ford Focus for $500. It needed the hand brake cable replaced, the whole back end was so shot, it ruined two tires, one ABS sensor needed fixing (or the wire going to it), copious door and body rust and one or two other things I can't think of now. Would have been 1 -2 grand to hire out all the fixes, ie more than the car was worth. I sold it to a handy fellow and he was delighted. I was delighted to get a vehicle off the payroll. Never had one lick of engine trouble with it.

hboy43


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

mode3sour said:


> I've seen cars with 400k, 500k+ on them with the original engine. None of them were made in America


My 1998 Dodge 3/4 ton had 720,000km on it when it was stolen in 2006, original tranny & engine...front end redone...the replacement truck is a 2006 Dodge 3/4 ton...just over 400k now, just the usual brakes etc to fix.

I guess its made in Mexico though?


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Eder said:


> I guess its made in Mexico though?


No, container to Somalia.

hboy43


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

He would have been broke had he not been able to do the repairs himself.

Although I am jealous, I wish I had more mechanical know-how.


----------



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

My F150 just hit 387,000


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Cal said:


> He would have been broke had he not been able to do the repairs himself.
> 
> Although I am jealous, I wish I had more mechanical know-how.


It's very easy to learn from a car specific forum. I find they're more knowledgeable about your specific car than general mechanics, and dealers are withheld info to avoid recalls and warranty work. Cars are becoming too complicated for DIYs though. I think the auto industry makes far more in repairs than selling them


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> It's very easy to learn from a car specific forum. I find they're more knowledgeable about your specific car than general mechanics, and dealers are withheld info to avoid recalls and warranty work. Cars are becoming too complicated for DIYs though. I think the auto industry makes far more in repairs than selling them


It depends. I find cars just as easy/hard today, but you need more tools, different knowledge, and specifically time.

If it's your second car, and it can be off the road for a week or two, and you have the time, there isn't too much that can't be done.

A car is a great big jigsaw puzzle. This goes here, that goes there, take this off to put that on. Electronics normally can't be repaired, but can be replaced. Swap this off, bolt that on.

The hardest part with new cars is smaller spaces to work in. and things get "buried" and are hard to reach, and other pieces need to come off.

You want to learn car repair? Pretend you have no money and start small. 

Brake job is a good place to start. From there learn how to do brake lines and gas lines. Pull and clean fuel injectors, Pull a rad. Slap on an alternator. 

Once you pull a rad, and an alt, you have enough know-how to go a little deeper, water pump, timing chain, intake gasket, oil pump, fuel pump.

Then you're ready to go deeper again and that's right down to the base of the engine.

It's easy. People are afraid and they think they need an expert to do these things.

Car repair, Plumbing, a little electrical work and carpentry. It's all pretty easy.

Think you can't do it? Do you need a financial advisor?


----------

